# Pleco & FRT (Pig Nose Turtle)



## bcaquariachico (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi guys,

I need some helps for my tuttle tank. Any input is much appreciated!

Q: is there any pleco or algea eater can live with my FRT, without harming my tuttle of course?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

None. Even if it did not bother your frt, your frt will bite it and kill it evenually.


----------



## bcaquariachico (Apr 14, 2013)

charles said:


> None. Even if it did not bother your frt, your frt will bite it and kill it evenually.


Charles, Tnx for the input!

My giant FRT is a mature one. It's well behave & lives hapily with other fishes like bala, geo, koi, torpedo barbs & crawfish. I had a pleco in the tank but it kept nibbling on the turttle, so it was being removed. Like many other experienced aquarium hobbyist recommended, there is absolutely no algea eater that won't nibble on the turttle? Then beside scrubbing off the algea, any other solution i can apply to conveniently maintain my tank?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Are you just trying to keep your glass clean? 

Otherwise, try reducing your light cycle if possible and keep the window blinds down.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

reducing light and possibley get a u.v.?


----------



## Master wilkins (Dec 10, 2012)

I know nothing about turtle keeping, but what about snails? Will they just get eaten by the turtle?


----------



## bcaquariachico (Apr 14, 2013)

Tnx for the input guys!

Snails are no good, as the turttle will eat them.

Can't do anything with the light, as my 220g glass tank is being displaced under the skylight. I got a 36w pond UV sterilizer to enhance it, at the same time I want to look for ways for the addition to the control of the slim/algea build up after every 2 weeks.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, if you have it under a window, there's not much you can do about algae. On glass, just use a magfloat but on rocks and stuff inside, there's not a whole lot you can do. UV sterilizer will only kill what's in the water column. Zero impact on algae growing on surfaces.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

What about a Prochilodus (aka Flagtail Phoenix or Fei Feng)? They like to eat algae.


----------



## bcaquariachico (Apr 14, 2013)

Tony1928, i heard you. Tnx!

Pamela, will Prochilodus nibble on my pig nose turttle? Tnx!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

bcaquariachico said:


> Tony1928, i heard you. Tnx!
> 
> Pamela, will Prochilodus nibble on my pig nose turttle? Tnx!


I'm not sure. I know that Prochilodus are supposed to be bad with stingrays, but I don't know how they'd be with the turtle. Anyone have any thoughts on it? Charles do you know?


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Not sure about FRT's, but ive got a razorback musk turtle with many plecos. From time to time ill see a pleco cling onto his shell, but i cant see any sort of visible damage on his shell.
Hit or miss i guess


----------



## bcaquariachico (Apr 14, 2013)

I'll experiment Prochilodus with my turttle to give it a try.

Really appreciated for all the inputs guys!


----------

